# Home Made Mount



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Have you ever made your own mount for your truck?
I was plowing and hit a manhole cover which broke the mount that attached to the truck. I was going real slow but the blade didnt trip etc etc.
So, having access to a tig welder and some steel I made a new one.
Just wondering if anyone else had this fun besides me.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I made one. Main thing I learned is to try and have it so nothing is depending on only the weld to hold it. Make it so that if a weld was to fail, it would cause little harm if any.


----------

